# Retiring in Canada



## Smylieclaire (Jun 8, 2015)

we are thinking of selling up in the UK and moving to Vancouver but wonder what restrictions are if we do not intend to work out there.
We intend to buy a property that would need some improvements and then possibly sell it and do it again, which then raises another question as to whether that might cause a problem if there was a profit involved.
Any answers gratefully received!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can come to Canada as a tourist. You can't come to Canada to buy - renovate - sell houses as you do not have a work permit.
There's no retirement visa for Canada.


----------



## Smylieclaire (Jun 8, 2015)

Ok thanks but what about to buy a home to live in? Renovate it for ourselves and end up selling it to buy another for ourselves to live in? If that makes sense?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Smylieclaire said:


> Ok thanks but what about to buy a home to live in? Renovate it for ourselves and end up selling it to buy another for ourselves to live in? If that makes sense?


That would be regarded as working without the appropriate permit/visa and is not allowed. FYI, a visitor's permit would be for a maximum of 6 months.


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Hi
We believed we could retire to Canada too back in 2006. Fortunately I am a nurse so I was able to find work and PNP. I believe that this is the correct approach. i worked for six years and still work casual now.. Hopefully you have a skill to offer too. It is fabulous here partly because of the restrictions!


----------



## Smylieclaire (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you! I'm new to all this ... What is PNP?
I'm too old I think at 58? No degree but used to be in IT and then real estate so that won't do me much good! My husband is 50 and IT project manager .. Again .. Probably too old!
I was told we could buy a house but would have to leave CA every 90 days ... I can't believe that would work either?!
There are companies here as you know who say they'll help us & process our application etc but I expect they charge a fortune and with little hope at the end anyway!
Anyway very much appreciate your response! Regs Claire


----------



## Smylieclaire (Jun 8, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> That would be regarded as working without the appropriate permit/visa and is not allowed. FYI, a visitor's permit would be for a maximum of 6 months.


OK thanks - so what about just buying a home to retire & live in? Could we do that and leave every 6 months in which case is it 6 months in every year or how does that work?
Also I've been told by the 'experts' it is only 90 days and not 6 months?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

90 days is for USA, not for Canada.


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

We had a neighbour who came up from the USA and built a house and lived on 6 monthly visas always concerned that he might be refused entry on one of his renewals at the border with everything he owned in Canada! Not a life you want surely?
58 is not old!' We emigrated at 54 so you could do it.

PNP is Provincial Nominee Program where the province sponsors you, because they have a job shortage in your profession. It reduces the processing time for your permanent resident status.

You used to be able to emigrate as an investor. You had to invest in a Canadian company for a few years from memory.

Good luck


----------



## Smylieclaire (Jun 8, 2015)

That's really kind thank you!
Enjoy Canada!!
Claire


----------



## member012 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Oas*

I would also like to retire in Mexico at 62, and would like to have the max portable income. 

My situation is that I am trying to determine if I should remain in Canada and pay into the system, or return to the US and pay into Social Security. 

I am 52 years old, and have been in Canada for five years. My current SS benefit (if retired today) are $650 a month. Yes, low. if I pay into SS for 10 more years it would be around $975 a month.

I would prefer to stay in my new adopted home of Canada, where I would qualify for the min OAS income (still unclear on the amount and how it works 10/40 of $5xx plus SS income?). 

But if I did not stay ion Canada, will Canada allow me to receive the minimum OAS if you have lived in Canada less than ten years, or will they allow me to receive anything at all?

Thank you for any assistance you can offer me.


----------



## Omahoka (Oct 19, 2015)

Howdy, options are scarce here, but if you are interested in farming (purchase of a house and land, and certain operations - horses, forestry, etc. you might be able to move there as a self employed person. I believe required investment is somwhere near 2mil. Eligibility can be checked at cic.gc.ca/ctc-vac/getting-started.asp

My neighbors from Florida, US moved 2 years ago and breed ponies for their grand kids )) 

Hope it will give you additional options.


----------



## Omahoka (Oct 19, 2015)

*To member012*

Just read your post - are you planning to have some kind of employment in Canada, US or Mexico? And have you thought got about contributing to private US or Canada plan. Depending on your work plans and citizenship/residency. 

To qualify for OAS you must Recife in Canada for 10 years after age of 18 and be resident of Canada at the time you need to start gun up for it, unless you are a Canadian citizen. 

If above doesn't apply to you, you may still qualify for an Old Age Security pension from another country, from Canada, or from both countries if you have:

-- lived in one of the countries with which Canada has established a social security agreement, or
-- contributed to the social security system of one of the countries with which Canada has established a social security agreement.

Canada and US do have an agreement in place 

Good luck


----------

